# Các  nàng văn phòng đã biết những mẫu giày hot hot này chưa



## Thaotzuyu (4/10/21)

Đôi giày đẹp cùng nàng kiêu hãnh đến những nơi sang chảnh. Còn một đôi giày phù hợp sẽ cùng nàng đi muôn nơi. Đối với những cô nàng công sở, môi trường công việc ảnh hưởng lớn đến quyết định chọn giày của nàng. Làm sao để vừa thời trang, vừa phù hợp và thoải mái cũng là cả vấn đề đúng không nào? Hôm nay mình sẽ bật mí một số mẫu rất hot trong thời gian gần đây mà giá cả lại phải chăng nha.
Đầu tiên là em sandal với lượng bán khủng trên shopee nè








Còn nhiều màu cho các nàng nha!! Mình mê mấy em sandal lắm vì đi vừa thoáng chân, thoải mái mà còn rất thanh lịch nữa.
Tiếp theo là mẫu búp bê nha, những cô nàng thích nhẹ nhàng pha chút điệu đà thì những đôi hài búp bê là quá tuyệt phải không. Mình là mình mê màu trắng lắm luôn ý, dễ phối đồi mà tạo cảm giác thanh lịch nữa








Có nàng nào luôn là fan trung thành của những đôi giày công sở mũi tròn, phù hợp cho mọi môi trường làm việc không nhỉ. Ưu điểm của em ấy chính là sự êm ái thoải mái mà vô cùng lịch sự, tạo ấn tượng tốt với mọi người nha
Các bạn có thể xem và mua giày công sở tại
Giày công sở Evashoes thương hiệu đẳng cấp


----------



## Đinh Thùy (27/10/21)

Mình cũng thấy đi những kiểu giày thế này lịch sự, mà mình phối đồ với gì cũng đẹp


----------

